# Billing flu Vaccine for medicare?



## CLBLUE (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know  how to bill the flu vaccine to medicare?

I believe somethings may have changed. Any insight on this would be good. 


CPT?  
G codes? 
Q codes?


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2011)

Cleonblue said:


> Does anyone know  how to bill the flu vaccine to medicare?
> 
> I believe somethings may have changed. Any insight on this would be good.
> 
> ...



http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/qr_immun_bill.pdf

This is the link to the MedLearn page at CMS so you get all the info directly from the source.


----------



## CLBLUE (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot,  This will work.


----------

